# Ridge Road Station - it's official!



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I checked RRS's website a few minutes ago to see what they had left. No mention of closing. Visited another website, then came to RRS within three minutes and this is what I found:

"Ridge Road Station Is Going Out Of Business! After 20 years, Peter and Janet are retiring! We want to thank all of our loyal customers for their friendship and support."

That's all it says.

Bummer.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Its been official for weeks..
covered in detail in the other thread.. 

(why did we need a new thread for this?..makes more sense to just keep things in one thread..)


Scot


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Scott.

Relax, If he wishs to start his own thread so what .............


You OK lately????????????

Youve been a little short with people lately....


Everything ok ???????

Hope so.......... You Betcha LOL









Relaxs Dude !!!!!!!!! Its only Trains...........


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Perhaps I could've used "public" instead. I meant "official" as a euphemism for the fat lady singing. 

JackM 

Yeah, I probably could've found the old thread.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it been un-officially official for about 2 weeks now, lets consider this is this Public Notice that the un-official notice is now official. 

Given that the old thread had kind of a confusing title, this one should suffice as the Offical Notice that what most of us knew thru the grapevine is now true. 

The Fat Lady has sung, and Elvis has left the building.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Really sad to see then go. Ordered from them for years,very nice people. Two weeks ago I called them about my deposits on the Aristo 2-8-0's and they promptly refunded it. I then made one last purchase on some Kadee 1789 couplers,on the remaining stock they had at a very good price. Guess we will just have to move on. My 2-8-0's are now reserved with a sponsor of this site.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I had read the threads here about the "official news" a week or so ago... saw Scotty's "its been official for a while now" remark and so went hunting. Did a search for "Ridge Road" and found lots of references but NOTHING where it was "official".

So the next monday I called them direct and asked. The lady I talked to said they had just found out themselves.

Its a shame, I had always hoped to take my kids up to see the store... unfortunately its not gonna be possible now. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Extra Extra, the earth is not flat.... and the other thread does have confirmation that they were going out of business... days ago...


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 19 Jan 2011 09:33 AM 
Yes it been un-officially official for about 2 weeks now, lets consider this is this Public Notice that the un-official notice is now official. 

Given that the old thread had kind of a confusing title, this one should suffice as the Offical Notice that what most of us knew thru the grapevine is now true. 

The Fat Lady has sung, and Elvis has left the building. 

Posted By jgallaway81 on 22 Jan 2011 08:56 PM 
I had read the threads here about the "official news" a week or so ago... saw Scotty's "its been official for a while now" remark and so went hunting. Did a search for "Ridge Road" and found lots of references but NOTHING where it was "official".

So the next monday I called them direct and asked. The lady I talked to said they had just found out themselves.

Its a shame, I had always hoped to take my kids up to see the store... unfortunately its not gonna be possible now. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 




seriosuly people? you are actually going to make me do this? 
ok then:


This thread was started January 18th.
there is only the one other thread, so its not hard to check for yourselves:


January 3:

Posted By blueregal on 03 Jan 2011 09:04 PM 
Yep it is confirmed by a person on another site, who called them, and they told him it was true!! Regal 


January 4: Posted By Paul Burch on 04 Jan 2011 09:10 AM 
Just got off the phone with Ridge Road. They are going out of business.



January 4: Posted By Paul Burch on 04 Jan 2011 10:32 AM 
The words were "We are going out of business". Direct quote from Elizabeth at Ridge Road.



January 4: Posted By Fred on 04 Jan 2011 12:22 PM 

I just called RRS & talked to Elizabeth to check on my order placed on Dec30th. I hadn't gotten any e-mail like I have in the past regarding the UPS tracking system. Although they are closing, any orders put in where the item is listed as "in stock" will be shipped out. My order was delayed due to the Holiday weekend. I told her I was very sorry to hear the news about the closing and wished her good luck. 


January 4: Posted By blueregal on 04 Jan 2011 02:34 PM 
I think we have finally got to the point where "It's over, turn out the lights, and or the fat lady has sung, and all that rot!!" Now do ya beliez us!! Dagnabit!! I hate to say I tole ya so but uh oh ok, I won't I'll just think it to me self!! Hah LOL Regal 


January 4: Posted By Madstang on 04 Jan 2011 08:55 PM 
Posted By Madstang on 04 Jan 2011 02:22 PM 
Posted By Madstang on 03 Jan 2011 09:57 PM 
Like I stated in another post a week or so agoI have been dealing with them since 2001 and I had never seen their inventory so low..now my suspicions were correct! 
Too bad their lowest prices will be missed!

Bubba 





Just got off the phone with Gary at RRS and they are CLOSING DOWN COMPLETELY! State many reasons for closing the doors...no final date has been set.

Bummer! 

Bubba 
Forgot to say Gary did not devulge any reasons' saying he could not talk about them, other then that there was many not just one nfor closing.

Bubba





January 7 Posted By Scottychaos on 07 Jan 2011 06:29 AM 
Main causes I heard for the closing: 

1. The internet. 
2. New York state property taxes. (and its a BIG store..I can imagine the taxes are insane) 
3. The economy in general. 

I stopped out last night..talked to Gary for a bit. 
Stock is quite low, as others have said.. 
Nothing much on sale yet though, except for those Piko 1/32 boxcars listed on the website. 

The layout was the main thing I focused on..No word yet on its possible fate.. 
its too soon, there are no definate plans yet.. 
Its probably far too large for anyone to buy and preserve all in one piece, so bits of it will probably be sold off, 
and the rest will just have to be scrapped..(unless a miracle happens..you never know!) 
It would be amazing if it could somehow be saved! lets hope... 
Timeline for the final closing date of the store is the end of February.. 

The West Ridge Railway. 
(also known as "Peter's Starter Set") 
Built by Peter Todd and Dave Rouse of Rochester, NY, over the course of many years: 










Scot 


January 7: Posted By MikeK on 07 Jan 2011 03:37 PM 
I also just received an email from Marilyn at Ridge Road Station that confirms the store's closing: "Thank you for your patronage with us. It has just been announced that we will be closing within the next several months." I have a live steam Mason Bogie on order with them and the email went on to say they have the opportunity to fill the backorder if I still want the locomotive from them. It unfortunately looks like that will be my final purchase from Ridge Road Station. 


That is all from the other post.. how can any of that be percieved as "unofficial"? 
It was very officially official on January 4th, 
2 weeks before this post was started.. 
my only point was..we dont need two threads.. 
(im a moderator od many forums..I dont like redundancy! 
I would prefer the discussion stay in one thread, where its easy to find..especially when there is Zero reason for making a new thread.
Scot


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Perhaps I could've used "public" instead. I meant "official" as a euphemism for the fat lady singing. 

JackM 


Geez! How many times do I have to say I’m sorry for unthinkingly starting a second thread? I’M SORRY !! 

However, I stand by my original use of “official”. Let me explain it this way: 

•	Word spreads amongst the employees at the Pontiac, MI, assembly plant that one of the divisions is going to be dropped. 
•	GM top management in the Renaissance Center says nothing about this rumor. 
•	Letter to the editor in the Detroit News says the Pontiac plant is going to be closed. 
•	The closing gets talked about on the local talk shows. 
•	The secretary of the plant’s maintenance director tells her neighbor next door that they’ll be closing around Labor Day. 
•	GM stocks drop 2 points on the Dow with word of the forthcoming Labor Day closing. 
•	GM management holds a press conference to announce the Pontiac assembly plant will be closed on Dec. 31. 

Q - When is the plant closing “official”? 


JackM


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, I probably could've found the old thread.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JackM on 25 Jan 2011 06:57 AM 
Yeah, I probably could've found the old thread. 



Maybe.









I just did a search on *Ridge Road Station closing* and I got back a search list of 8 pages. The first post was dated 2008 and none of the post titles would leave me to believe they had anything to do with Ridge Road Station.


So I put in quotes around *"Ridge Road Station"* - and got 3 pages. This topic wasn't listed.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't take it personal Jack. It's winter, most of us are inside and going thru withdrawal and have nothing better to do than pick on someone. Forgive them, for they know not what they are doing. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Perhaps in the future, if one were to notice a redundant thread, one could simply post a link to that thread with a friendly note suggesting to head there. That would seem more appropriate than laying on our fellow forum members for starting a redundant thread. Particularly in high-traffic forums like the Public Forum, threads get bumped to page 2 and page 3 sometimes within a matter of days. Threads are easy to miss for any number of reasons. I had to go back to page 3 to find any mention of Ridge Road Station in a topic title, and still couldn't find the topic Scott quoted. (And if there was one that was right under my nose, it only goes to further illustrate my point about how easy it is to not see what's in plain sight. Goodness knows it happens to tools on my workbench often enough.) 

Later, 

K


----------

